# forum playing up??



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

is it just me or do u keep getting error msg's when posting? ive sent the same post 3 times!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep,
its been like most of the evening :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep it is getting better now :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yep it is getting better now :?


Still having issues but the post does go up onto the board :?


----------

